# Drucktaster/Leuchtmelder mit M12 Anschluß?!



## DJMetro (16 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
kennt jemand von euch Drucktaster oder Leuchtmelder mit nem M12 Anschlußstecker? Hab über Google noch keinen Hersteller gefunden 

Andi


----------



## Tommi (16 Mai 2011)

Höchstens für ASI...

sonst ist mir sowas noch nicht untergekommen. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2011)

Ich meine dass ich sowas mal bei Jokab auf der SPS-Drives gesehen habe ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (16 Mai 2011)

Ja, aber nur NOT-HALT oder/und mit Protokoll obendrauf... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Mobi (17 Mai 2011)

Also ich bau mir sowas immer selber, 4-adrig passt genau für beides. Aber wär natürlich schön wenn es sowas schon fertig geben könnte.


----------



## Zefix (17 Mai 2011)

http://www.bannerengineering.com

Die haben zum Teil Leuchten mit M12 Stecker.


----------

